# Do I get an OHV tag for my ebike?



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a lot of OHV (Dirt bike) legal trails in my area. To ride my dirt bike on these trails in need an OHV tag here in Colorado. Do I need an OHV tag to ride an ebike on the same trails? I'm not there yet but as ebikes evolve I may sell my KTM to get one.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

https://www.blm.gov/policy/ib-2015-060

That is the main published document from the BLM in regards to eBike access on BLM managed land. No mention of a green sticker.


----------



## Monster Truck (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

The day they start requiring an OHV sticker for eBikes is that day they become illegal on almost all roads in Colorado.


----------

